# lga 1155 vs lga 1366



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

What are the perks for both? How much longer will the 1366 socket be around? The reason I'm asking is because I'm wanting to build a new PC I looked over the "Want to Build a New Intel or AMD System / Revised 2011 and updated regularly"
I'm a web developer & graphic designer. I'm looking to build a nice machine. Scrap what I currently have except for my case, power supply, and dvd drives.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Socket 1155 is what you should get if you're building a new machine.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

How come under the " Want to Build a New Intel or AMD System / Revised 2011 and updated regularly" they are suggesting 1366?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the one build it lists the 1366 socket the other 2 are 1155.

Currently the 1155 will outperform the 1366 for 90% of tasks, the extra memory channel combined with hyper-threading wins out on high end video editing/rendering with the latest software.

AnandTech - Bench - CPU


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

These are the two boards I have been looking at.
Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
Newegg.com - ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-2600 Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600

One of these video cards
Newegg.com - EVGA 03G-P3-1584-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 3072MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P3-1469-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Newegg.com - EVGA 02G-P3-1568-KR GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

CPU Cooler
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler Intel Core i7 compatible


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

All good quality hardware,and also very expensive,,why go so expensive?


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm trying to get as much as I possibly can since how I do allot of web, graphics, and video work.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can afford it why not,I would get this cpu,
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Maximus Extreme doesn't offer you much more it's big feature is 4 video card slots, but being a eAtx board limits your case selection to very large cases and power supply to units with very long cables.

I've used a couple of these lately nice boards> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't see a difference with that one and the one I have selected besides it has a K at the end of the name. What exactly is the difference?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

roary86 said:


> I don't see a difference with that one and the one I have selected besides it has a K at the end of the name. What exactly is the difference?


The 2600 has integrated graphics HD 2000

The 2600k has HD 3000


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The k CPU's have a unlocked multiplier for overclocking, since it's built as a performance CPU the graphics takes less priority on the chip. At stock settings both will run the same.
The difference between the i5 2500 and the i7 2600 is the i7 has hyper-threading(4 cores, 8 logical threads) the i5 does not.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> The k CPU's have a unlocked multiplier for overclocking, since it's built as a performance CPU the graphics takes less priority on the chip. At stock settings both will run the same.
> The difference between the i5 2500 and the i7 2600 is the i7 has hyper-threading(4 cores, 8 logical threads) the i5 does not.


I do not plan on overclocking since how I do not know much about that. That being said is the "K" necessary?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No not for a stock system.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay so which is the better board?
Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The z68 board has the video ports to give you use the integrated video on the CPU.

The Sabretooth board is what I was using before the Gigabyte above, nice board also but both of these are full featured boards for Overclocking, if you are going to run stock speeds the P8P67 or P8P67 LE will do fine.
Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Which North bridge is better the Intel Z68 or the Intel P67?


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

These are the boards that I'm currently looking at. 
Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

they are the chipsets not the northbridges.

basically there isn't much apart from the z68 has hybrid graphics and ssd which the hybrid graphics are disabled and can only be used if your mobo supports it.

I would however go for p67 still.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would go for the p8687 or the sabertooth out of those.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

What is your argument for those two boards?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Asus are top qaulity (as are gigabyte) but I prefer asus I have always used them and will always use them

As for z68 vs p67 I explained in the last post.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

This PC will be used for graphic design, web development, and video production. I plan on running SSD, you mentioned that in your previous post.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd still go for for p67 as you will need a decent graphics card and an ssd or two plus a normal hard drive and good power supply along with a decent amount of ran atleast 8GB and a 64 bit operating system.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I have just finished a rig with a asus p8p67 delux.The first m/b stopped functioning after a wk,I could not enter the Bios.They sent me out a new m/b.the boot times are terrible as are with all asus boards


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

brobarapas said:


> I have just finished a rig with a asus p8p67 delux.The first m/b stopped functioning after a wk,I could not enter the Bios.They sent me out a new m/b.the boot times are terrible as are with all asus boards


first I have heard if it. Never had a problem with any asus board I have had.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Any forum I have been to regarding the new p867 asus are all having various different problems


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

brobarapas said:


> Any forum I have been to regarding the new p867 asus are all having various different problems


Ok I would go for the sabertooth anyway but there is a revision 3.1 of the p867 which should have solved the previous issues.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

That was the original m/b I had that failed after a wk,All I done was change the boot order in the Bios.I contacted Asus about the issue.They sent me a new m/b before they received the old one.In my opinion that must say something regarding that m/b chip set.I was sorry in the end I did not choose the 1366 socket.Intel have alot to answer for regarding the new p67 chip set


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry but its got nothing to do with intel. I must have built about 50 systems with p67 chipset in a last 3 months and there has been no problems.

You must have just been unlucky and had a couple of bad boards.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Intel had a flaw in the chip set when first launched


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The first revisions of the P67 boards had a faulty sata 3 controller, that ran across all motherboard manufacturers.
The 1155 setups like the 1156 setup before it have had there share of issues some of having to do with the new eufi bios, the new lower voltage DDR3 and Intel's move to having the memory controller on the CPU die rather then the chipset. Overall they are becoming more stable but it's not to the level the 775 Intel platform was but look how long that socket/chipset layout was used.
By the same token AMD Phenom II's seem to showing up lately with some memory controller related problems too.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Now it's time to choose a graphics card. These are the five I have been looking at. The Radeon cards are recommended on this site but I'm not a big gamer so I don't see the need for Eyefinity

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

evga make great cards.

Tip: do not read reviews on sites that sell equipment. Some sites get people to put reviews on of stuff to enhance their sales so they dont give impartial advice.

If your not a big game the evga 560 would do you well but may even be overkill if your not gonna game a lot.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

I need a card that can support fast renders and 300DPI graphics. I do need a good graphics card just not for gaming. The more memory my card has the less memory will be used from my board. I currently have Photoshop setup to use 7918MB.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the 560 would do that fine. The 580 better.

If your gonna be using 8GB for photoshop then I would recommend 12GB or more ram.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I would like to get as much RAM as possible. 

Do you think the extra $245 or $345 is really worth it?

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there's not much difference in them all the middle one would be the best all rounder.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Now on to SSD & HD. I've been looking at these two.
Newegg.com - Corsair Performance 3 Series CSSD-P3128GB2-BRKT 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Newegg.com - Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SSD's are not a good investment at this time. They offer little more than faster boot times.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the money the Intel SSD's are still the most reliable> Newegg.com - Intel 320 Series SSDSA2CW120G3B5 2.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Followed closely by the Corsair Force GT > Newegg.com - Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

For Platter drives I've been using the WD black series for the last couple of years without any issues.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

That Intel's read & write speeds are fairly low. It is also ran on Sata II


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The speeds the drives run are still lower then Sata II is capable delivering so Sata II/Sata III isn't an issue at this time. The Intel drives maintain the same speed longer into their life then some of the others.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay, and finally RAM. I want to get at least 12GB of RAM. Point me in the right direction please.
This is my setup thus far.
Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - EVERCOOL FAN-EC5020M12CA 50mm Case Fan
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-2600 Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler Intel Core i7 compatible
Newegg.com - Intel 320 Series SSDSA2CW120G3B5 2.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P3-1469-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Newegg.com - Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - Thermal Compound / Grease

Like I've previous stated this machine will be used to do video, web development, and graphic design.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

2 x 4gig > Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
MB compatibility list> G.SKILL-Products


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

*New build, am I ready?* 
This build is a work machine. I'm looking for high end graphic support and speed. I don't play games but I do video editing, print graphic design, and web development. The video & graphic is my biggest concern. I dedicate Photoshop 64bit to use 8gbs on my current setup and am looking to increase that. This only my second custom build so all the input is welcome, critiques, suggestions, and etc.

M/B
Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - EVERCOOL FAN-EC5020M12CA 50mm Case Fan
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler Intel Core i7 compatible
Newegg.com - Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - Thermal Compound / Grease

CPU
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-2600 Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600

SSD
Newegg.com - Intel 320 Series SSDSA2CW120G3B5 2.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

Graphics
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P3-1469-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

RAM
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9T-12GBRL


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ram add this pair of 2 gig sticks to the 4gig pair I posted above, you want to run matched pairs of ram not an odd number.

Video Nvidia Quadro cards are the professional series of cards the GTX 560 is a good alternative cost wise unless you need color calibration or cata type 3d line drawings. > Workstation Solutions


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

make sure you get a decent wattage psu.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Those cards a very expensive. 

Why is the PNY so expensive? The specs on this card look way better.
Newegg.com - EVGA 03G-P3-1584-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 3072MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
vs.
Newegg.com - PNY VCQ4000-PB Quadro 4000 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Workstation Video Card
or even
Newegg.com - PNY VCQ2000D-PB Quadro 2000D 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 Workstation Video Card


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> make sure you get a decent wattage psu.


I currently run this case and PSU
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Stacker 830 Evolution RC-830-KKR3-GP Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case Real Power Pro 1000W Power Supply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

roary86 said:


> Those cards a very expensive.
> 
> Why is the PNY so expensive? The specs on this card look way better.
> Newegg.com - EVGA 03G-P3-1584-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 3072MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> ...


They are pretty much the same card as the Geforce line, but optimized to make diagonal lines straighter(without the jagged edges you see sometimes) and can be color tune so colors on screen match real objects(paint colors, fabric, nature etc. The higher end cards are optimized towards cad/cata programs and multiple monitor use. they do however make poor gaming cards.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you think it would be better to have 2 large SSD mirrored. 
or
1 SSD for OS and 1 for program files. 
or
2 SSD RAID?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

SSD's are faster then platter drives but at a premium price, if you only put the OS on it then it will speed up only the OS functions, also be aware the speed is fast when new but drops off as the drive fills up and has to use the trim function to erase data(a downfall of sequential writes), I'm not a fan using raid 0 on a business machine, lose 1 drive and you lose all the data, Raid 1 mirroring is good for a business or project PC as you always have a current backup. Of late on a couple cad machines I did I used the WD black 750's in Raid 1, they run fine and are dependable.


----------



## roary86 (Oct 10, 2011)

What about using a program to create images of your HD that stores to another drive or external drive?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

WD and I believe Seagate offer free software to do so, WD for example on the black drives offers Acronis True Image in a limited version> WD Support / Downloads / SATA & SAS / WD Caviar Black


----------

